# Generac 4000XL gen bearing shot..



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

My 10 year old Generac 4000XL runs great but quit making juice. I removed the cover from the generator section to find metal dust and lots of play in the center shaft. With that much wobble, how many other things get trashed? I don't know anything about generators or the clearances in there but I have my worries that it might be the end... Thanks, C.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like the rear bearing is gone. If that is the case, unless you are very lucky it will be toast. I'd meg an ohm the stator, rotating fields ect. If they are good check the engine crank, if it's ok you'll get away with just a bearing. Normally when the rear bearing goes the fields will drop down an hit the stator, but if your's just started to go out you may get lucky. Good luck


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

KRE said:


> I'd meg an ohm the stator, rotating fields ect. If they are good check the engine crank, if it's ok you'll get away with just a bearing.


Can you elaborate a little. Do I have to split the generator section open to do this? Can you tell me what leads to test and what values to look for. And, by "check the engine crank", do you mean the crankshaft? I think the engine is OK. I have a basic understanding of how the generator works and I've been inside a few alternators years ago.. Thanks.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Search ---Megger an Ohm meters and their use. *Do not play/use a megger unless you know what your doing, it has enough voltage an amperage to KILL YOU. * At this point I'd suggest taking it to someone and having it checked out. If you can put the bearing in, just see what happens. Might be cheaper to do that, than pay for testing, and find it's not worth the bearing in the first place.


----------

